# 16g or 32g?



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting an Ipad. I have a 32g Ipod Touch which has 23g available with  1,200 songs, 250 pictures, 10 apps and 2 podcasts. I'd like to watch movies on the Ipad. Is there an option of buying HD movies? I've noticed that they're about 4g, but the movies I've looked up have a note that says for pc or mac, they don't mention Ipad. I'd also like to get lots more apps. So, which Ipad should I get?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the 64GB iPad and it's nearly full... I don't think I could do the 16... 32 would be pushing it for me. (Then again, I like to keep it loaded up so I don't have to sync as often)

Yes, you can get the HD movies for it. They look AWESOME!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Heather! It's really exciting! I may have to stop at 32g. I'm not planning on getting a lot of music. But apps and movies, oh boy!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I feel like I'm not making the most of my Ipod, but the screen is so small. I usually just listen.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's the movies, TV shows and audiobooks that fill mine up. I don't listen to a lot of music (except Glee and my Lifescapes music from Target).. I probably only have 300-400 songs on there if that.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! I hadn't considered TV shows! That's right, I'd be able to get entire series. This just gets better!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have the 64 and it is full of music videos and TV seasons.  I have 4 movies on I think, but the TV seasons are the real big hog.  If I were more disciplined, I could simply sync what I was currently watching and get away with a much smaller iPad.  But,  ya know, that would take discipline.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet said:


> Wow! I hadn't considered TV shows! That's right, I'd be able to get entire series. This just gets better!


I buy TV shows that only I watch.. I used to watch them on my iPhone, but they're SO much nicer on the iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

KindleChickie, LoL. I don't have a lot of that either.



Luvmy4brats said:


> I buy TV shows that only I watch.. I used to watch them on my iPhone, but they're SO much nicer on the iPad.


That's the best part! DH is a TV hog! It will be nice to load and watch my own movies and TV shows!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like the 64g would be so much better


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you have 3G?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If i had to do it again, I'd get 32gb with 3G. The 16 is just not enough space.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd really thought about the 16g because I've used so little of my ipod space. But now, I'm thinking 32g would be a tight fit.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> If i had to do it again, I'd get 32gb with 3G. The 16 is just not enough space.


Do you watch movies on your device? How many are you able to keep on it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet said:


> Do you have 3G?


Yes, I have the 64GB with 3G... I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I think 3g will be a must for me. I definately want the flexibility.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG 3G is so awesome!  I was paying for TMobile hot-spot anyways, so the unlimited plan was only a few bucks more per month.  But what a change.  I can now sit and have dinner/brunch/lunch/breakfast where I want to eat and not where there is a hot-spot.

I gave (am still giving) some serious consideration to the new 11 Macbook Air, but the lack of 3G kills it for me.  The ipad is just so functional and portable.  my purses use to constantly pull and hang awkwardly.  Now I am not as limited to which purse I carry.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

TMobile has unlimited?!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I have the 64GB with 3G... I wouldn't change a thing.


 me too... it's better than regretting later on that you didn;t get the most you can.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Very true. I keep telling myself, just $129 for 32g or $229 more for 64g. Sigh!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Vet said:


> Do you watch movies on your device? How many are you able to keep on it?


I have the 64gb Wifi only, my dh has the 32gb 3G. I have six full movies on mine and have some room to spare. We use netflix for most movies. But I have to borrow dh's all the time because I don't have the 3G. We're going to switch one of these days, as I'd rather have the 3G than the extra space.

ETA: I have 18gb free on my 64gb Wifi model right now.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Vet said:


> Very true. I keep telling myself, just $129 for 32g or $229 more for 64g. Sigh!


I think you're confused. Each doubling of storage costs $100, regardless of connectivity options. 3G costs $130, regardless of capacity. So the Wifi models are $499/599/699 for 16/32/64, while the 3G models are $130 more expensive across the board, at $629/729/829.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the 64g wifi only and am very satisfied. I'm sure the 3G is great but I only need to connect from home to download what I need. I can almost always find a hotspot when traveling. If I get the new one with facetime, I will probably go 3G on that. I couldn't fit everything I need on something smaller and I always go for the biggest storage I can get. I saved an extra 3 months to get the 64G but it was well worth the wait!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought the 32GB version and thought it would be enough. Now I wish I had bought the 64GB version.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

geko29 said:


> I think you're confused. Each doubling of storage costs $100, regardless of connectivity options. 3G costs $130, regardless of capacity. So the Wifi models are $499/599/699 for 16/32/64, while the 3G models are $130 more expensive across the board, at $629/729/829.


I guess because I started out thinking about the 16g model, I figured $629. Then I thought, well maybe I should get the 32g which would be $729. And then of course, after reading about the wonderful 64g, I just figured more money for that. Math got a little messy.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

sem said:


> I have the 64g wifi only and am very satisfied. I'm sure the 3G is great but I only need to connect from home to download what I need. I can almost always find a hotspot when traveling. If I get the new one with facetime, I will probably go 3G on that. I couldn't fit everything I need on something smaller and I always go for the biggest storage I can get. I saved an extra 3 months to get the 64G but it was well worth the wait!


I may have to save a little longer as well.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 32g with wifi only, and I'm happy with it.  I don't use the iPad in the car much (I get car sick), so generally, I'm within wifi range.

As for size, I figured that buying too much memory would be like buying too big of a house - there's just more room to store the junk you never need or use


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> I have a 32g with wifi only, and I'm happy with it. I don't use the iPad in the car much (I get car sick), so generally, I'm within wifi range.
> 
> As for size, I figured that buying too much memory would be like buying too big of a house - there's just more room to store the junk you never need or use


That's funny! I hadn't thought of it in those terms.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.macrumors.com/

Here's some more info for you. MacRumors is great for ipad discussion.

Edit: deleted link (not working)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

redshift1 said:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/search.php?searchid=22205910
> http://www.macrumors.com/
> 
> Here's some more info for you. MacRumors is great for ipad discussion.


Is there a particular discussion I should look for? I get a message that says 'No Matches'


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vet said:


> Is there a particular discussion I should look for? I get a message that says 'No Matches'


For some reason the link defaulted to no match. From MacRumors home page go to forums (upper right hand corner) then click on ipad forums , then do a search for 16g vs 32g. Probably best to create an account, Its free and the search function works better.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Vet,

Hubby just gave me a 32g iPad with 3G for my birthday.  I am beyond excited!  It is the best device, and I am having a blast with it.  As far as movies and tv shows, I think I will just stream Netflix and not store a bunch of movies on my iPad.  By the time a few more generations are out I will probably want to upgrade.  

Have you checked out covers or sleeves?  There are lots of cool options!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Hi Vet,
> 
> Hubby just gave me a 32g iPad with 3G for my birthday. I am beyond excited! It is the best device, and I am having a blast with it. As far as movies and tv shows, I think I will just stream Netflix and not store a bunch of movies on my iPad. By the time a few more generations are out I will probably want to upgrade.
> 
> Have you checked out covers or sleeves? There are lots of cool options!


What a great gift! I've looked at a couple covers in Best Buy. Have you bought one yet? Sounds like the 32g is just right for you! Have you loaded lots of great apps?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

redshift1 said:


> For some reason the link defaulted to no match. From MacRumors home page go to forums (upper right hand corner) then click on ipad forums , then do a search for 16g vs 32g. Probably best to create an account, Its free and the search function works better.


Thanks. I'll check it out now.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, I found it. Lots of other info too!


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vet said:


> Thanks, I found it. Lots of other info too!


You probably know already but the *ipad 1 *should take a big drop in price with the announcement of the *ipad 2 *. I expect $400.00 for the entry level (2010 model) by early 2011 + a ton of people will upgrade and the used market for ipads should be flooded.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. I'm not sure I'll be able to wait that long. I'm thinking about the 32g with 3g. So if I can get that cheaper, it might be worth the misery of waiting.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Vet said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. I'm not sure I'll be able to wait that long. I'm thinking about the 32g with 3g. So if I can get that cheaper, it might be worth the misery of waiting.


Just wanted to make sure you know that ALL iPads are discounted $41 today (Black Friday) on their (Apple) site, and I believe also in stores.

I vote for the 3G 64gb (which is what I have). No regrets. Better to have too much than not enough! : )


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! Thanks I'll take a look! Do you store lots of movies? Luvmy4brats reminded me about storing audiobooks on the iPad. I guess those can eat quite a bit of storage.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Vet said:


> Wow! Thanks I'll take a look! Do you store lots of movies? Luvmy4brats reminded me about storing audiobooks on the iPad. I guess those can eat quite a bit of storage.


You're welcome! I bought my son an iPad for Christmas a few weeks ago; I wish I'd known Apple was going to do this. 

I use my iPad mostly for games.  I have most of the apps for TV and movies, but just haven't had the need to use them yet. I'll have to check them out.

When you do get the iPad, I highly recommend getting the app AppAdvice. I think it was $2.99, and has paid for itself many times over. They have a list of free or discounted apps every day (along with other Apple news). Today, there must be a list of 100 free or discounted apps (for iPhone and iPad) for Black Friday. I went a little nuts when I first got my iPad, and got almost every free app (mostly games) shown on AppAdvice -- and subsequently filled up all of my iPad screens with apps I'll probably never use. I really need to go through and clean house. 

Back to your iPad: If you can stand the wait, I would order my iPad online because then you can get free engraving on the back. I've done it for all my son's iPods and the iPad. You can put a message, or something like your name and phone number in hopes that if you ever lose it, an honest person will find it and return it.

Whatever you decide, you are going to LOVE the iPad.    Enjoy!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

AppAdvice will be the first thing I download! I'll try to be patient


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Vet said:


> AppAdvice will be the first thing I download! I'll try to be patient


LOL It's well worth the wait!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, dumb question.  I'm getting further and further behind on this tech stuff.  You get a movie from Netflix or buy from iTunes . . . does it just stay on iPad?  Can you delete it from there (especially if it free from Netflix).  Can you buy from iTunes via iPad, then sync to Mac?  Or buy via Mac and sync to iPad?

I've just got two short Modern Family videos that I downloaded to my Mac.  When I wanted to sync to iPad, etc., problem because of HD or not.  

I bought "biggest" iPad -- 64g with 3G.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> OK, dumb question. I'm getting further and further behind on this tech stuff. You get a movie from Netflix or buy from iTunes . . . does it just stay on iPad? Can you delete it from there (especially if it free from Netflix). Can you buy from iTunes via iPad, then sync to Mac? Or buy via Mac and sync to iPad?
> 
> I've just got two short Modern Family videos that I downloaded to my Mac. When I wanted to sync to iPad, etc., problem because of HD or not.
> 
> I bought "biggest" iPad -- 64g with 3G.


Sandpiper, I'm in the same boat as you -- all this tech stuff is over my head.

Ironically, I just tried to watch an episode of Modern Family on my iPad via the ABC app, but the picture was all blurry. Funny thing was, the commercials were as clear as could be. I was going to look around on KB for a solution when I read your post.

Have you tried watching anything through the ABC app? Are you able to see the shows?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! That's strange. Have you watched anything else on your iPad?


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Vet said:


> Wow! That's strange. Have you watched anything else on your iPad?


Well, I don't know what happened, but now it works fine. I wish I understood why the commercials were clear but the show wasn't. I'm sure there's a logical explanation that makes complete sense to someone (other than me!). : )

Vet, did you end up getting an iPad yesterday? Keep us posted! : )


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

No. I didn't "bite the bullet yesterday" lol.  I might try waiting to see if a new version comes out after Christmas, but I'll probably stick with 32g. Just not sure I have the patience. DH wants to get it from Apple so that it can be engraved. I think he's even more excited than I am.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> OK, dumb question. I'm getting further and further behind on this tech stuff. You get a movie from Netflix or buy from iTunes . . . does it just stay on iPad? Can you delete it from there (especially if it free from Netflix). Can you buy from iTunes via iPad, then sync to Mac? Or buy via Mac and sync to iPad?
> 
> I've just got two short Modern Family videos that I downloaded to my Mac. When I wanted to sync to iPad, etc., problem because of HD or not.
> 
> I bought "biggest" iPad -- 64g with 3G.


Yep, if you buy it on your iPad,you can sync it to iTunes and vice versa.. Well, not Netflix ones, just ones from iTunes. Mine go from device to laptop to device all the time (they'll go on iPhone, iPod too) I've been buying tv shows and movies for a couple of years now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yep, if you buy it on your iPad,you can sync it to iTunes and vice versa.. Well, not Netflix ones, just ones from iTunes. Mine go from device to laptop to device all the time (they'll go on iPhone, iPod too) I've been buying tv shows and movies for a couple of years now.


Do be careful though if it's something you absolutely want to keep. iTunes has previously deleted my video purchases on sync after watching them. There was some setting on by default that I'd missed, and I lost about $10 worth of stuff that way that I would've much rather kept. That's part of why I use Phone View on the Mac now to back everything up outside of iTunes before I allow either the iPhone or iPad to sync. (Touch Copy is the Windows equivalent.)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Victoia, I'll probably have to ask you more about this when I get my iPad. I'd be sick if I lost any of my content.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Vet said:


> Victoia, I'll probably have to ask you more about this when I get my iPad. I'd be sick if I lost any of my content.


Well, the good thing is, apps can be redownloaded directly from the App Store. It's just music/video that can't. Apple will supposedly allow you to completely redownload everything you've ever bought once a year if needed, but they make you jump through hoops to do it, and they don't publicize it at all. (Heather had to do this in the last year, she's our resident expert.) It's easiest to simply keep additional copies of your purchases handy so you don't have to go through all that!

It's like anything else--backup, backup, backup. Not just in one place either. Hard drives can fail, iTunes can eat your library, the dog can decide the iPad is a chew toy. Daily, there's people on the MacRumors forum begging for help because they switched computers and lost their phone backups, or some such. I finally decided to start using more than just iTunes for this when iTunes ate some of my purchases for the third time in a row. I'm a slow learner, apparently. 

I'd probably wait a little longer on buying too. The new iPad is right around the corner really. I'm not sure there's any advantage to buying now.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

End of a product cycle is not the time to buy unless the cost savings are substantial I'm waiting till the new year to buy the 2010 version.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to wait a bit, unless Santa (DH) leaves one under the tree. I just need to stay away from the Apple Store.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the 16 3g Ipad and I love it.  If it is something that you want and can afford to buy then I would go for it.  The Ipad has not been out for that long so I would not worry about The newer version.  There will always be a Newer version coming out soon.  Just my 2 cents  Think of all the time you lose waiting on the newer version. Buy it and enjoy


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tethering is possible for wifi only ipads if you have a smartphone. Makes your wifi only ipad a 3g ipad minus the GPS functionality.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

melodyyyyy said:


> I have the 16 3g Ipad and I love it. If it is something that you want and can afford to buy then I would go for it. The Ipad has not been out for that long so I would not worry about The newer version. There will always be a Newer version coming out soon. Just my 2 cents  Think of all the time you lose waiting on the newer version. Buy it and enjoy


I like your thinking! I went to the Apple Store last night and "played" for over an hour! They brought a stool over and told me toget comfy! 



redshift1 said:


> Tethering is possible for wifi only ipads if you have a smartphone. Makes your wifi only ipad a 3g ipad minus the GPS functionality.


I've held off on the smartphone because I need something bigger.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vet said:


> I like your thinking! I went to the Apple Store last night and "played" for over an hour! They brought a stool over and told me toget comfy!
> I've held off on the smartphone because I need something bigger.


Bigger than a smart phone ?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

If I'm going to check email or browse the web, I need something with at least a 7" display.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vet said:


> If I'm going to check email or browse the web, I need something with at least a 7" display.


You don't use a cell phone?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Mostly for calls. Very little texting. I should mention that I have some vision issues.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the 16GB wifi, and I'll say I have very few regrets over not buying the 3G version.  My iPad only leaves the house when I'm traveling, not for day to day stuff.  I do have an iPhone 4 (and I can tether with my current setup), but again, I very rarely do.  I've used it for a grand total of about 175 MB tethered since August...nearly all of that on two trips.  That's nothing really, and had it not been available, I would have done without.  Most months, I don't even break 200 MB usage on the phone alone.  The extra money spent on 3G would be an utter waste in my case, so it's one of those things I suggest new owners think hard about before deciding on.  (If the next gen version doesn't have such a big pricing gap between the 3G and wifi models, this advice goes out the window.  LOL)

I have ZERO regrets on going with the 16GB model, but with the caveat that I don't keep video or music on mine.  I have exactly two 30 minute TV episodes on there, that's it--to me, if I want to watch something, well, that's why there's a stupidly oversized TV in my living room.    If I want music, my iphone plugs into a speaker dock without having to tie myself down to one with a seperate cable--my iPad can't do that.  Unlike my Kindle, 90%+ of my books are stored in the cloud, either Amazon's, Dropbox, or MobileMe iDisk.  I can get them when I want them, and I can send them back when I'm done with them.  It's really not a big deal to manage my content this way.

But it's all in how you prefer to use it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Today, a co-worker mentioned that he has the 16g and uses cloud computing to store a lot of his content, since he gets 7g of google space to use as he wants. This was the first time I'd heard that term. I don't understand how it works with movies, music, etc.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Vet said:


> Today, a co-worker mentioned that he has the 16g and uses cloud computing to store a lot of his content, since he gets 7g of google space to use as he wants. This was the first time I'd heard that term. I don't understand how it works with movies, music, etc.


Cloud computing. . . I know kinda what this is, in theory. Any tech experts out there care to elaborate? Pidgeon92? VictoriaP? Anyone else?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Basically, cloud computing is files stored/applications used on the internet.

For instance, using Google apps, you can do all your word processing and spreadsheeting online; no need to have software on your computer.

An excellent option for storage is Dropbox. You can get a 2GB free account, and you can pay for more storage space. I keep just a few files in my Dropbox, items that I need to access on other computers.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Basically, cloud computing is files stored/applications used on the internet.
> 
> For instance, using Google apps, you can do all your word processing and spreadsheeting online; no need to have software on your computer.
> 
> An excellent option for storage is Dropbox. You can get a 2GB free account, and you can pay for more storage space. I keep just a few files in my Dropbox, items that I need to access on other computers.


Thanks. I can see how that would be useful. Has anyone been able to get the JAVA app to work? The same co-worker tried to use it to access a worksite today. My supervisor has promised to let me use her iPad for a few days. I'm quite anxious!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have the 64 GB wifi/3G, and am really happy with it. I tried smaller, non-3G ones, but switched tomthe largest capacity somthat I don't find myself having to remove things in order to have enough space for what I want. It only cost $100 more to double the capacity, and was worth it to me.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I know I'd be unhappy with the wifi only? The 64g ipad sounds good. I really have to consider the cost of a warranty too. My supervisor let me bring her ipad home! I'm having a blast! Of course my ipad would have everything I want on it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, trying to decide which size to get.  I hadn't heard rumors of the ipad 2 until now, but I wasn't looking until now.  I hate to have to wait until April or whenever it's announced.  Also, I'm not really sure I care much about the new features.  I don't really care about a camera (I don't even use my cell phone camera and have a small digital camera with video when I want one) or mini-usb port.  With that in mind, is there really reason to wait?  

I'm deciding between 32 and 64.  I have a 60 GB ipod that is always full - but that is always with me.  I don't plan to use the iPad for music.  Movies, audiobooks, tv shows, yes.  But I think I can be good about updating, so I'm not sure I really need the 64.  But then again, it's $100 more - and when I'm spending $600 already, it's probably worth it.  I plan on WiFi only - my cell phone is covered through my business so I don't even have a plan.  But I have wireless at home and at work, and when I travel hotels always have it.  I can't really think of where I could possibly need the internet where I would need to start a new plan just for 3G.  So that's what's decided.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jen said:


> I'm in the same boat, trying to decide which size to get. I hadn't heard rumors of the ipad 2 until now, but I wasn't looking until now. I hate to have to wait until April or whenever it's announced. Also, I'm not really sure I care much about the new features. I don't really care about a camera (I don't even use my cell phone camera and have a small digital camera with video when I want one) or mini-usb port. With that in mind, is there really reason to wait?
> 
> I'm deciding between 32 and 64. I have a 60 GB ipod that is always full - but that is always with me. I don't plan to use the iPad for music. Movies, audiobooks, tv shows, yes. But I think I can be good about updating, so I'm not sure I really need the 64. But then again, it's $100 more - and when I'm spending $600 already, it's probably worth it. I plan on WiFi only - my cell phone is covered through my business so I don't even have a plan. But I have wireless at home and at work, and when I travel hotels always have it. I can't really think of where I could possibly need the internet where I would need to start a new plan just for 3G. So that's what's decided.


I have the 32G 3G and am glad that I got it. I don't have much music on me, because I have my music on my ipod and I also have my music on my cell phone and I always have both of those with me. I don't use the 3G often, but the times that I have used it I was really glad I had it. I have streamed movies with it several times when I have been away from home. When I was on vacation just recently, the hotel where I was staying had wifi, but it wasn't free. My daughter was able to pick up a wifi signal for her laptop from the hotel next to ours by sitting by the window. I was able to sit on my bed and stream video and surf the web on my ipad. We both were happy.  Another time, I was in the mountains on a trip with my daughter's school and I did not have cellPhone coverage. I was able to text my daughter who was not on the trip with me and email my husband to keep in touch. I have used it countless times and been happy taht I had the 3G.
My other daughter has the 16G wifi only ipad. SHe says that she doesn't care about having the 3G becase she doesn't want to pay for it for the little time that she would use it. SHe has wifi in her dorm, and there is wifi everywhere on her college campus and we have wifi at home For her it makes sense not to have the 3G.
I think different people have different needs and everyone just has to figure out how and where they will use their ipad.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's cheaper if you add on an existing AT&T plan?  My husband had an iphone, I'm wondering if I could add onto his plan?  Like I said, I don't have a cell phone plan, mine is through my work.  I'm not sure if $14.99 a month is even worth it for the few times I'd use it, but if it was $10 or so I might just do it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jen said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper if you add on an existing AT&T plan? My husband had an iphone, I'm wondering if I could add onto his plan? Like I said, I don't have a cell phone plan, mine is through my work. I'm not sure if $14.99 a month is even worth it for the few times I'd use it, but if it was $10 or so I might just do it.


I don't know about adding on to a plan. I've been a Cingular/AT&T plan holder for years, and am grandfathered in on my iPhone for unlimited data. Somewhere, I read that it would cost about $45 a month to actually add on my iPad for full-time 3G through my plan. The way the plan is now (and I haven't used 3G yet on my iPad, so don't know this from experience) is that you can add (directly from your iPad) 250 MB of data for $14.99 (or 2 GB for $25.99, I think), as needed. If you begin to run out of data, you'll get a message on your iPad letting you know, and giving you an option to add more. It's a month of data for the $14.99 or $25.99 price (don't quote me on the $25.99 amount, as it may be $24.99). If you need more, you get it. When you don't need it, you don't sign up for it. It isn't a part of your AT&T bill, and is paid for via a credit card, I think. I am sure I'll use the 3G capability when I travel (which isn't nearly as often as I'd like), but right now, I'm just using wifi.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jen said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper if you add on an existing AT&T plan? My husband had an iphone, I'm wondering if I could add onto his plan? Like I said, I don't have a cell phone plan, mine is through my work. I'm not sure if $14.99 a month is even worth it for the few times I'd use it, but if it was $10 or so I might just do it.


It's absolutely impossible--you cannot add an iPad to a traditional AT&T wireless account, you have to attach it to a new account. You can then add a total of two more iPads to that account, and there is no way to determine which is which if you manage your account online or call support (they can't tell either). Which is really fun when you add the $199 international data plan to an account, and it winds up getting added to a different iPad than the one that is the global traveller. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

geko29 said:


> It's absolutely impossible--you cannot add an iPad to a traditional AT&T wireless account, you have to attach it to a new account. You can then add a total of two more iPads to that account, and there is no way to determine which is which if you manage your account online or call support (they can't tell either). Which is really fun when you add the $199 international data plan to an account, and it winds up getting added to a different iPad than the one that is the global traveller. Ask me how I know.


Woah! That sounds fun! I might just stick with wi fi, I don't think it's worth the extra. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's really strange. Amazon is able to keep up with up to 5 Kindles on one account. AT&T can't  keep up with 2?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Vet said:


> That's really strange. Amazon is able to keep up with up to 5 Kindles on one account. AT&T can't keep up with 2?


If Amazon was charging users for the cellular service the Kindle uses, the scenario might be different. Also, the number of Kindles you can have on an account appears to be unlimited.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, you're right.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jen said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper if you add on an existing AT&T plan? My husband had an iphone, I'm wondering if I could add onto his plan? Like I said, I don't have a cell phone plan, mine is through my work. I'm not sure if $14.99 a month is even worth it for the few times I'd use it, but if it was $10 or so I might just do it.


As I said earlier, keep in mind that you only buy the data plan if/ when you need it. For me, that will average out go a lot less than $10 or so a month, yet I have the reassurance thatbi can get it if I want it. Just my 2 cents' worth.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> As I said earlier, keep in mind that you only buy the data plan if/ when you need it. For me, that will average out go a lot less than $10 or so a month, yet I have the reassurance thatbi can get it if I want it. Just my 2 cents' worth.


Thanks for mentioning that, I wasn't even thinking about that. I'd hardly ever use it, but it would be really nice to have it when I wanted it. I may have just changed my mind! 
Good thing I read everything there is to read on something before I buy it! I'm pretty sure I've already looked at every case available too!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jen said:


> Thanks for mentioning that, I wasn't even thinking about that. I'd hardly ever use it, but it would be really nice to have it when I wanted it. I may have just changed my mind!
> Good thing I read everything there is to read on something before I buy it! I'm pretty sure I've already looked at every case available too!


I'm the same way. I research things to death before making a decision. I like the fact that any data plan that I pick up for my iPad will be separate from my AT&T bill, as it's big enough already, given the fact that my husband and I both have iPhones on it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the convenience of 3G.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I bit the bullet! I've done so much reading & thinking about it, I decided to go with the 64 GB Wifi model. I just don't need 3G. I understand why some people do, but I just don't. It's not worth the extra $$ to me. I also know that there is a new one coming in April. I bought it knowing that - the new features are really of no interest to me, so I didn't think waiting would be worth it. I don't use the camera on my macbook or my cell phone, so I know I wouldn't use it on the iPad. I also don't need a mini usb at all.

I went with the 64 GB because I decided not to go with 3G. That way I'll have room for all the movies, etc that I'll need. I just plugged it into the charger! Unfortunately I have to leave in an hour to go to a dinner, but it'll be here to play with! I also ordered this case -

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Folio-built-Tablet/dp/B0048BIBI0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1291495879&sr=8-2

Unfortunately I have to wait for the case to get here, but it was my favorite of the 400 I looked at !

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jen said:


> I bit the bullet! I've done so much reading & thinking about it, I decided to go with the 64 GB Wifi model. I just don't need 3G. I understand why some people do, but I just don't. It's not worth the extra $$ to me. I also know that there is a new one coming in April. I bought it knowing that - the new features are really of no interest to me, so I didn't think waiting would be worth it. I don't use the camera on my macbook or my cell phone, so I know I wouldn't use it on the iPad. I also don't need a mini usb at all.
> 
> I went with the 64 GB because I decided not to go with 3G. That way I'll have room for all the movies, etc that I'll need. I just plugged it into the charger! Unfortunately I have to leave in an hour to go to a dinner, but it'll be here to play with! I also ordered this case -
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll want a camera in mine, either, so am not going to covet the newer one when it comes out. 

You'll love your 64 GB wifi. I love having plenty of room on mine. There's a lot left, so I can fill it up with whatever I want. Have fun!!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations Jen! I'm beginning to think I won't need the new features either.  I'm coveting the Zagg case, so I'm not sure the next ipad will be the exact size and shape.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Congratulations Jen! I'm beginning to think I won't need the new features either. I'm coveting the Zagg case, so I'm not sure the next ipad will be the exact size and shape.


I'm with you on the Zagg case.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes. Imagine having everything in one neat package.


----------

